# Steam Key zu verschenken



## Sweetmanu (19. Januar 2016)

Heute hab Ich auch mal einen Steam Key zu verschenken. 
Street Racing Syndicate.
Steam shop Link  Street Racing Syndicate on Steam

Neu hinzugekommen:
GabeN: The Final Decision
http://store.steampowered.com/app/403740

Cult of the Wind
http://store.steampowered.com/app/293840/

Break into Zatwor
http://store.steampowered.com/app/395980/

Overcast Walden and the Werewolf
http://store.steampowered.com/app/293180/

Neu:
Murder Miners
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274900/


----------



## Sweetmanu (25. Januar 2016)

Cult of the Wind ist nun vergeben. Ich hab nur keine Ahnung wie man die Sachen durchstreicht. Daher hab Ich es in einer Klammer editiert.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2016)

Enweder den Editor im erweiterten Modus benutzen oder den Text einfach mit *[strike]*Text*[/strike] * einklammern.


----------



## Sweetmanu (25. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Enweder den Editor im erweiterten Modus benutzen oder den Text einfach mit Text  einklammern.


Danke für die Info.
Neu:
Murder Miners


----------



## SubSonicEr (26. Januar 2016)

Hey dankeschön für das Angebot. Ich find es toll, dass es solch gutmütige Menschen gibt. ich hätte Interesse an Street Racing Syndicate, ein Rennspiel würde in meiner Steam Sammlung noch fehlen


----------



## Sweetmanu (26. Januar 2016)

SubSonicEr schrieb:


> Hey dankeschön für das Angebot. Ich find es toll, dass es solch gutmütige Menschen gibt. ich hätte Interesse an Street Racing Syndicate, ein Rennspiel würde in meiner Steam Sammlung noch fehlen


Schau mal in dein Postfach. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## SubSonicEr (26. Januar 2016)

Auch hier möchte ich mich nochmal herzlichst bei dir dafür bedanken. Hab das echt noch nicht erlebt, dass jemand Steam-Keys verschenkt. Gutmütigkeit erlebt man heutzutage nur noch selten, leider.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du GabeN als nette Gabe übrig hättest.


----------



## Sweetmanu (26. Januar 2016)

SubSonicEr schrieb:


> Auch hier möchte ich mich nochmal herzlichst bei dir dafür bedanken. Hab das echt noch nicht erlebt, dass jemand Steam-Keys verschenkt. Gutmütigkeit erlebt man heutzutage nur noch selten, leider.


Ich habe hier auch schon einige Spiele geschenkt bekommen. Da gibt man doch gern auch etwas zurück.


----------



## Sweetmanu (29. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du GabeN als nette Gabe übrig hättest.


Oh  du willst Gaben the Final Decision ? Hab die Anfrage jetzt erst gepeilt. 
Bekommst Du natürlich.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2016)

1000 Thx, War natürlich ernst.  D


----------



## Sweetmanu (30. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 1000 Thx, War natürlich ernst.  D


. Damit hat Lord Gaben bei Michael endlich ein neues zu Hause gefunden. Füttere Ihn immer gut.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. Februar 2016)

Es sind mittlerweile alle Spiele weg. Sollte Ich wieder etwas verschenken gibt es natürlich ein Update.


----------

